# My Canada Goose Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I'd like to start off by saying, some people believe (incorrectly), that you cannot hunt Canada Goose in Canada... This is untrue, as long as you have a migratory stamp (as I do), you can hunt them. This beautiful goose was then destined to become mine! 

I actually was intending on getting something else this morning, I didn't really know what, but part of me has always wanted a Canada Goose for a while now. It's always sat there in the back of my mind. Not only are they massive beautiful birds, their freakin' tough. They're basically the honey badger of the goose world.

As I was biking along the river to my favorite spot for hunting, it was 7am and still very dark out. I could hear a flock of Canada Geese along the river, but couldn't see very well as sunrise was soon but hadn't happened yet.. I stopped and hopped off my bike, walked up to the edge of the bank. The bank is elevated, it sits high above the river. As I approached I looked down and there were a flock of about 10 swimming/floating by with their sides to me. They were very close so I grabbed my Hathcock Target Sniper from my man purse and drew on the closest one. She was still floating by so I had to aim slightly in front of her. I timed my shot just right and connected with a head-shot.

She stuffed her head into the river and started flapping against the water... All the other geese at this point scattered and ended up flying off. There I was thinking about how I was going to retrieve this goose? I had to move fast because I was concerned she maybe just hurt, and maybe I didn't hit her head. I slid down the bank as fast as I could and jumped fully clothed into the water swimming towards her. Grabbed her neck, and at this point she stopped moving... When I swam back to the bank I saw it was a head-shot just behind her eye. Sometimes their nerves cause them to flap even though they are no longer alive, I was glad to see this was the case and not that she was suffering.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 9''

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 20ft (approx.)

View attachment 42846


View attachment 42847


I weighed her in at 10.8lbs.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Well done mate, ones on my to do list too


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

:rofl: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

waders for Christmas?

and WOW dude, just wow.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Instant kills are far better. Good shot.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting bud, lol @ jumping in fully clothed, I ended up falling in fully clothed this year out trout fishing, could of been dangerous...phew.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice account, and good shooting! Canada geese have become a real pain in many places around here. They multiply very fast and have almost no predators in urban areas. They badly foul beaches and parks. You scored just in time for Canadian Thanksgiving!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.



Charles said:


> Nice account, and good shooting! Canada geese have become a real pain in many places around here. They multiply very fast and have almost no predators in urban areas. They badly foul beaches and parks. You scored just in time for Canadian Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I would have liked to have roasted this one for Thanksgiving but I don't have the ability right now.  My stock pot isn't big enough to wax her. I ended up skinning and taking the breast and legs. It was still so much meat.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting bud! Awesome shot.
What ammo was you using? ( If i may ask )

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Nice shooting bud! Awesome shot.
> What ammo was you using? ( If i may ask )
> 
> SMS


I think you already know SMS.  I chose out of respect to a certain individual on this forum not to post it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i really like the honesty in your hunting post. for example, here you are concerned that it may be suffering because it might not of have been a clean shot. most people wouldnt even mention that fact. so i assume your willing to take the negative comments along with the praise :thumbsup: . geese make great security dogs and great dinners.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting again mate; do you ever miss ?.....

Another to add to the next squirrel stew for a change of flavor hey ?.....

Just joking around there, okay.

Yesterday, other things, like life came up, sorry if ya all missed me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i really like the honesty in your hunting post. for example, here you are concerned that it may be suffering because it might not of have been a clean shot. most people wouldnt even mention that fact. so i assume your willing to take the negative comments along with the praise :thumbsup: . geese make great security dogs and great dinners.


I aim for the head, but who knows really... anyone can have a bad shot or a "flyer". I was happy to find out it was a good shot. I would have swam my ass off to get her if it wasn't.



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Good shooting again mate; do you ever miss ?.....
> 
> Another to ad to the next squirrel stew \for a change of flavor hey ?.....
> 
> ...


I have missed in the past for sure! However, I pick my shots very carefully. If I thought I didn't have a shot, I would walk away. I love animals quite a bit and wish them to pass quickly.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate ,

You are in Canada, so go for some real game, and bag a Moose.

So use my set up.

Triple TBG, stretched to 550% plus an inch and a half, practiced on a retractable tape measure; 30 to 35 gram lead shot.

Do not aim for longer than 2 seconds; which I do from time to time; although rarely, usually shooting about 1 second as soon as drawing is complete in one motion.

If you aim long the ballistics I know go out the window; and I know zero.

Your 30 gram shot will rise only to around half way between middle of forks and top fork; 35 to to top fork only.

Stalk to 10 meters, shoot it in the throat, and you have Moose.

I serious hope you have the strength to it mate, as a Moose with a slingshot would be trophy for all to envy, very seriously.

As I seriously doubt many would even try such a large game; except may be with Chief A.J. sling Bow; each to their own, bjut a bit of a show pony for my tastes.

Of course then ya can try for a Bear; but without a mate with a rifle; I'd NEVER EVEN TRY that.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting! Do you you eat them? Ever tried this recipe?  http://www.basc.org.uk/en/games-on/topnav/recipes/goose-recipes/slow-cooked-canada-goose-in-red-wine-and-juniper-berries.cfm


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Jim Williams said:


> Great shooting! Do you you eat them? Ever tried this recipe?  http://www.basc.org.uk/en/games-on/topnav/recipes/goose-recipes/slow-cooked-canada-goose-in-red-wine-and-juniper-berries.cfm


Anything I hunt, I eat. She's in the freezer now. Never tried that recipe but I was planning on slow cooking her. Thanks for the recipe share! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Good shooting man. A dark target over dark background... bravo


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Good shot. Must've been cold and whet riding home though!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> You are in Canada, so go for some real game, and bag a Moose.
> 
> ...


Seriously Allan? While I doubt that anyone who has any experience with a slingshot would consider hunting a moose with one, we do have new shooters on the board who don't know what a slingshot's limits are. This kind of advice could get someone killed.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Seriously sorry then Henry if you did not see the tongue in cheek humor in my post.

It was never intended to be taken seriously by ANYONE.

As who in their right mind would ever try to get like 10 meters of any animal that size, much less a Bear, as I mentioned latter: Which I believe Chief A.J. is supposed to have done.

Like I said, who in their "right mind": as I did say quote "a bit of a show pony for my tastes" unquote.

I will say no more, with an arrow or not.

Cheers Allan (A little bit irresponsible, may be; but insane, NO WAY.)


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Shooterofslingshots said:


> Good shot. Must've been cold and whet riding home though!


Thanks Shooterofslingshots, it wasn't insane dark as it was nearing sunrise.  But was an interesting adventure anyways!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I was recently talking with an old timer who was telling me about when him and his brother used to get geese with slingshots and rocks with head shots when they were younger. excellent shot


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Do i smell a fantastic goose dinner?


SMS


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice shot!! What size ammo were you using?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ifab25 said:


> Nice shot!! What size ammo were you using?


If you are interested in the ammo etc. Please feel free to PM me. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting i have always wanted to take a turkey with a slingshot i have had many misses some very close they are very tough but not as tough as a goose again good shooting


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Well done, like the shooter as well, good hunting slingshot 

-EpicAussie888


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice CM.....that is a bird I've been wanting to take myself.....and like Charles said there everywhere....and can be a pain....but people keep telling me they are not good to eat....well they say that about squirrel as well....but mine was really good.....and its all about how you prepare it....great shoot and look forward to trying to bag one myself...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

DarrinGlennCook said:


> Nice CM.....that is a bird I've been wanting to take myself.....and like Charles said there everywhere....and can be a pain....but people keep telling me they are not good to eat....well they say that about squirrel as well....but mine was really good.....and its all about how you prepare it....great shoot and look forward to trying to bag one myself...


People say that about how they taste... But it tasted amazing! Mrs. Clever Moniker did a stew that was slow cooked and it came out so tender and tasty! I've been trying to convince her to do recipes in the hunting section!


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice wish i was as good as you !!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Really nice wish i was as good as you !!


 Dont we all...........................


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Really nice wish i was as good as you !!


You can be for sure! A little time slingin' and you will be there in not time!



SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Dannyparker said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice wish i was as good as you !!
> ...


Quiet SMS, you know you're a good shot!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------

